# HANGZHOU | Projects & Construction



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

Hangzhou is the capital of Zhejiang province, the richest province in China , Located 180 km southwest of Shanghai. Hangzhou is also well-known for its beautiful natural scenery, with the West Lake (Xī Hú, 西湖) as the most noteworthy location. The West Lake is in the dowtown area, so Hangzhou did not build many highrises around the West Lake in the past few years, now they build a New CBD far away from the West Lake. I was there six years ago, it didn't has many highrises at that time.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images of Qianjiang new CBD :master:


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

snowmancn said:


> Hangzhou is the capital of Zhejiang province, the richest province in China , Located 180 km southwest of Shanghai. Hangzhou is also well-known for its beautiful natural scenery, with the West Lake (X? Hú, ??) as the most noteworthy location. The West Lake is in the dowtown area, so Hangzhou did not build many highrises around the West Lake in the past few years, now they build a New CBD far away from the West Lake. I was there six years ago, it didn't has many highrises at that time.


Beep, Wrong, it's guangdong, and trust me, every indicator point to that.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Very beautiful city.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Kiss the Rain said:


> Beep, Wrong, it's guangdong, and trust me, every indicator point to that.


Not sure about that 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_China_administrative_divisions_by_HDI


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

guangdong's gdp is 2,600 billion rmb which is about 350billion usd, im sure is the richest province in China, but anyway stick with hangzhou plan. I want 2 see some construction pics and also the view of the place at the moment, it will be excitng to see this area grow into that massive skyline


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

What the? what are those twins down on the right of the image. HAHA! They just decide to pinch a few designs?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ There's a rumour about a 320m twin tower project for Hangzhou.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Kenwen said:


> guangdong's gdp is 2,600 billion rmb which is about 350billion usd, im sure is the richest province in China, but anyway stick with hangzhou plan. I want 2 see some construction pics and also the view of the place at the moment, it will be excitng to see this area grow into that massive skyline


The richest by total GDP is Guangdong, okay. But per capita Zhejiang is a little wealthier


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

what about the occupancy rate? I recalled in the late 90's Hangzhou real estate boom suffer near melt down or bubble burst.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

video （Hangzhou Qianjing CBD) WATCH here:http://tv.mofile.com/H6GPBYW9/


Bingjiang CBD Hangzhou(another CBD in hangzhou)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

170 KM away from shanghai, not too far, maybe these two cities can connect by buildings in 30 years. lol


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Xiaoshan new CBD




























http://www.xsnet.cn/img/xiaoshan/2006/12/6/238464.shtml

This is another new CBD, it has nothing to do with Qianjiang CBD.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wow, looks like hangzhou will be massive with so many CBD


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Midikai International Center, 165m


















Other projects


----------



## Ese del 69 (Jan 13, 2007)

Far better than Pudong (which has too many round buildings, funky colours, and plastic looking scrapers...except for the World Financial Center of course :lovethem: )!
What famous company settled in those buildings, or is intending to?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

From http://ffji910109.blog.163.com


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

z0rg said:


> The richest by total GDP is Guangdong, okay. But per capita Zhejiang is a little wealthier


Right, because the farmer in Zhejiang is a little wealthier than the farmer in Guangdong, and the west of Guangdong is poor.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Biggie for Xiaoshan


----------



## ArchiPak (May 13, 2006)

Are all of those buildings going to be built?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Silver International Building, 177m


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice box


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Some amazing projects. Also great news about the new subway. Hangzhou, Nanjing and Chongqing seemed to be the logical choices for new subways after Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Tianjin and Shenzhen already have them.

Although I've visited Hangzhou for 3 days last August I still have difficulties to place the new CBD. Is it along the Qiantang River? I remember seeing lots of construction there when I took the taxi from the airport. Also how far will it be away from the Hangzhou No.2 Telecom Hub Building?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Some amazing projects. Also great news about the new subway. Hangzhou, Nanjing and Chongqing seemed to be the logical choices for new subways after Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Tianjin and Shenzhen already have them.


There are many other cities constructing metro systems in China mainland nowadays. Check this thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406677


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

Jaw dropping, I don't think I have seen so many amazing buildings.
I think this is the koolest building ever.


















These are some of the greatest buildings ever.

























:banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

If one day I can go to China, I'll need more than one month to visit all those cities!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Flamenco Towers, 220m, approved


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Flamenco Towers, 220m, approved


wow..great!! how to you heard about it??


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Since the architects are Spaniards, the project has appeared everywhere in the Spanish media today


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

cool, another twisting tower project


----------



## depot (May 9, 2007)

*the time has gone when china builds thing to save*



Joel que said:


> what about the occupancy rate? I recalled in the late 90's Hangzhou real estate boom suffer near melt down or bubble burst.


the time has gone when china builds thing to save face. acutally, the chinese is the most pragmatic nation in this world.no chinese will build anything to save face instead of making money.


in the past, some government officials maybe do some face-saving projects,but these days have gone. although i am not quite sure about the occupation rate, but i am absolutely sure that most of these projects are developed by private company, state-owned ratio in these projects are just part of it.


if you heard some things like face saving projects, bubble,...these just bushit stupid western brain washing propagada. for programatic nation like china, everything is money talk. no chinese will stupid or luxury enough to invest money to waste money, the only exception of course is the offical state-owned projects,but these kind of projects are not so common as they used to be now.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

hangzhou has 10million in the metro, is not small cities like dubai or doha, theres a huge demand in property in hangzhou


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

do you have a picture of Hangzhou East railway station?


----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

Spaniard's towers are so sexy!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shenyada Square, 213m, 49 fl and 150m, 45 fl.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another project, no info


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Better render of the 220m twins, forgot the name









Shengao Building









Some other projects


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images of Qianjiang CBD, you can see the 320m twins there


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More images of Xiaoshan CBD. There is no doubt, they are planning a supertall there


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hangzhou light rail, currently u/c


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

A new image of this huge project, I forgot the name. The tallest is 70fl ~ and 280m+


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Hangzhou very much, thanks for the info!


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Ithaqua said:


>


OMG!!!!! great!! never seen something like this before..


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Radisson Twin Towers, to be started soon in Xiaoshan CBD


















Lead Headquarters, 50fl~


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wrong post.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

40 fl twins









Rare project


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Subway plan, 8 lines!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

No updates for too long, sorry. I'm quite busy recently and too focused on Shanghai, Chongqing and Shenyang.

Zhejiang Fortune Center, 258m, 188m (not final heights)









Dec 20, by 818嫩崽


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Are they serious on this? it's scary.


>



Seems not much progress for the background ball building. But overall Hangzhou's new highrises are crazy!


>


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I love how many of the more known Chinese cities have grown in terms of nice skyscraper designs and architecture. Most of the projects announced look really nice.

z0rg,
That is actually a metro line in Hangzhou, not lightrail (light-rail is Chinese terminology for elevated metro).


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Zhejiang Fortune Center, 258m, 188m. Jan 25, by 芸豆351.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

staff said:


> I love how many of the more known Chinese cities have grown in terms of nice skyscraper designs and architecture. Most of the projects announced look really nice.


Indeed. Gone are the times when the designs of Chinese skyscrapers looked often horrible. Most of the new towers have classy and futuristic designs nowadays and the proposals in Hangzhou are no exception.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

love all these project.haha .


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know if this is a convention center or something else. I forgot.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 26 by hudafei


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Dikai International Hotel, 200m+, 58~ floors.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center.

Proposal 1









Proposal 2









Proposal 3


















Proposal 4



























Proposal 5




































Hope they'll choose either 4th or 5th...


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

^^
I look like Proposal 5 !!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

3rd or 5th fer me.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

proposal 5 is the best, thought the building going up looks so useless.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

z0rg said:


> I don't know if this is a convention center or something else. I forgot.


I remember somewhere it said city hall.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

how is there not a thread for that in the highrise section???? this building is awesome! and i love the ball too! someone with pics should definitly start a thread for both hangzhou city hall and whatever that ball is!


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

city hall is 100m shud be in skyscrapersection

i looked through all the way though, nothing.

I really want someone from hangzhou to come to this forum. Really need that person.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

hzkiller is from Hangzhou? 


Anyway, it's impossible the have separate threads even for every awesome looking 100m+ tower in China-- it would overwhelm the forums.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ hmm that's true 

can someone who can read chinese go to http://bbs.hangzhou.com.cn/ and check out some updates? That's the site where z0rg got his pic from too.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sep 2008*, Hangzhou Qianjiang CBD



















































































































































































































































(bbs.home.news.cn)


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ amazinggg!!!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Scheduled Qianjiang Raffles Plaza (80fl,60fl). It'll be finished by 2012.









(skyscrapers.cn)


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

hangzhou is one of my favourites. This is absolutely awesome stuff.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Pictures made on 4th of October by my girlfriend:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

^^ oh cool thank you for the pictures, your girl friend is in Hangzhou now ?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Every time I see a picture of a City from China , it's like welcome to China's 21 st Century , while other Countries are struggling to build just a small highrise or anything of this kind . China continues to amaze the world,by transforming the whole Country into a super modern and very well organised Cites , beautiful and clean very , liveable looking Cities , congratulation !


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

4th of october.

China does a lot of construction of 21 days. Thnx for the pics anyways though. The ball and the bird-eye-moon-shaped building look magnificent


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

02tonyl said:


> ^^ oh cool thank you for the pictures, your girl friend is in Hangzhou now ?


Yes, she is. I am going where myself on 26th of December. will try to make more updates


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

SilentStrike said:


> 4th of october.
> 
> China does a lot of construction of 21 days. Thnx for the pics anyways though. The ball and the bird-eye-moon-shaped building look magnificent


Yes, I know, I post pictures localy but then see this section as well. 
I am trying to get myself familiarise with the projects so when I am in Hangzhou I know what is what


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

City hall as on 4th of October:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

this city, i say, the most lovely city i've ever seen. especially those huge trees in both side of the road.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, she is. I am going where myself on 26th of December. will try to make more updates


Please do! this forum really needs some hangzhou pics, some of the best building are building build there!


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

SilentStrike said:


> Please do! this forum really needs some hangzhou pics, some of the best building are building build there!


I will do my best, visting CBD is on my agenda and know list of projects now so should be able to recongnise them.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

lol i meant to say:

Please do! this forum really needs some hangzhou pics, some of the best buildings are being build there!

I was close to drunk when i posted that.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

SilentStrike said:


> lol i meant to say:
> 
> Please do! this forum really needs some hangzhou pics, some of the best buildings are being build there!
> 
> I was close to drunk when i posted that.


 No problems, I got the meaning of the first message anyway


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

found this on skyscraperpage, thanx to chicagoshenzhen



chicagoshenzhen said:


> In the first day of 2009, I took a walk around the New CBD area of Hangzhou--Qianjiang New Town, a brand-new area on the north bank of Qiantangjiang River. It started construction about 7 years ago and is expected to have most of the projects finished in the coming 5 years.
> 
> To the new CBD area:
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

omg that is so nice!


----------



## AnJellyCue (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW
That's nice. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

highrises: a bit too (square-ish) conservative
lowrises(eggs and moons): No.1!!!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

The last pics looks so great!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

*Winning design unveiled for Zhejiang University Medical Center*


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Hangzhou Raffles Plaza (planning)



















(xinhuanet forum)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

JinJi Qianjiang Commercial Complex (Planning)










(xinhuanet forum)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*May 1*

Hangzhou CBD constructon update










Zhejiang Fortune Center (twin), 258m



















Convention center




























Entrance of Wave City, large underground shopping center




























Hangzhou Citizen center (government building, library etc)










Left: Wanxiang right: Wanyin





































Greenland, Wangzu No 1





































by kankanwusuowei, xinhuanet


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice city and pictures. Thanks..


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

big-dog said:


> Hangzhou Raffles Plaza (planning)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has already been approved i think.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ nice one, very unique


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

A great CBD in the works. Kinda reminds me of Moscow IBC but lower and a bit more spread out. Modern Hangzhou will look spectacular in 10-15 years time.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I am planing to travel across china sometime this year or maybe next . Actually i am even considering getting a job in China . I was offered a job in huawei in shenzen sometime back but i dropped it .(((( that was a real big mistake now i am so desperate to be a part of chinese growth story and see it for myself .That is the single most exciting thing on earth and ahs got me hooked


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Luxury hotels flock to Hangzhou *
6 May 2009
Shanghai Daily

Hangzhou has become a competitive battlefield for the luxury hotel industry. The capital of Zhejiang Province is attracting flocks of international hotel chains ready to try for a slice of the city's huge tourism market. Tan Weiyun checks in.

Famous as a tourist destination with its beautiful setting and rich cultural heritage, Hangzhou, now named as one of "China's Best Tourism City," has become a competitive battlefield for the luxury hotel industry.

The capital of Zhejiang Province is attracting flocks of international hotel chains ready to try for a slice of the city's huge tourism market.

"Hangzhou has a good balance of leisure and business," said Michael Malik, chairman of the Shanghai Business Council Marriott International. "We don't think it is too late for us to enter the market. It is just about the right time as the market is maturing."

The hotel giant has two major two projects - the Courtyard by Marriott Hangzhou City Center and the JW Marriott Hotel Hangzhou. The Courtyard will be open by the end of this year and the other hotel by the end of next year. It is the first time the Marriott group has set foot in the scenic city.

Located in Wulin, Hangzhou's business center, the 320-room JW Marriott and the 340-room Courtyard by Marriott Hangzhou City Center will offer travelers an even wider selection of accommodation.

As Marriott's luxury hotel brand, the JW Marriott Hotel Hangzhou will provide a variety of dining options, including a casual all-day restaurant, a Chinese restaurant with 10 private dining rooms, a specialty restaurant with three private dining rooms and a lobby lounge and entertainment bar.

Marriott's Courtyard hotels are designed for businessmen and upmarket travelers. The Courtyard by Marriott Hangzhou City Center will have an executive floor and lounge, a business center and a gift shop. Guests of the Courtyard will have access to the JW Marriott Hotel Hangzhou's conference rooms, restaurants and lounges, health club and spa.

Though the global economic crisis has cast a shadow over the industry, Marriot is sticking to its strategy in China with many other properties under construction.

Currently there are 17 hotels being built around the country, including five in Shanghai and others in Hangzhou, Suzhou, Nanjing, Beijing, Guangzhou, Xi'an, Tianjin and Macau.

"Though these are difficult times, we're continuing to do a good job," the chairman said. "To take good care of our customers, create value and deliver great service for them is our philosophy."

Another leading hotel chain, InterContinental Hotels Group, plunged into Hangzhou's tourism market early this year.

Last month the group opened the four-star Holiday Inn Hangzhou in the city's Thousand Island Lake area, providing conference facilities and a large banquet hall, broadband Internet access, video conferencing facilities and on-site technical support.

A few months earlier, the Crowne Plaza Hangzhou Grand Canal and Holiday Inn Express Grand Canal were opened close to the city's CBD and downtown.

The Crowne Plaza has 331 rooms including 106 executive rooms and suites equipped with ergonomically designed work areas, broadband Internet access, full-size individual baths and 37-inch flat screen LCD televisions.

It's business services include tailor-made conference programs. All six conference rooms and the ballroom have natural light and are designed to accommodate between 20 and 500 people and offer audio-visual systems, broadband Internet access and LCD projectors.

The newly opened Holiday Inn Express Hangzhou Grand Canal is 15 minutes' drive to the West Lake on the elevated highway and is tailored for thrifty tourists who still care about quality.

"Hangzhou has become an important market for us. It has its unique advantages," said Li Jing, the director of sales and marketing of Crowne Plaza. "Hangzhou is not only a long-famed tourist destination, but also a potential market for the MICE industry (meetings, incentives, conferences and events) close to the commercial center in Shanghai."

Another IHG hotel is scheduled to open in Hangzhou's Binjiang area at the end of this year.

The accommodation market in Hangzhou has become more heated as other hotels open. After a soft opening last December, the Oakwood Residence Hangzhou will have a grand opening in second half of this year.

Located on Jiaogong Road, and linked to the Europe America Center complex at the prime Yellow Dragon commercial circle, this 166-residence residency block claims to be the city's first international serviced apartments offering studios, one, two or three bedroom options and a kaleidoscope of facilities and services.

It might be luxurious for tourists but behind the glamor there is a fierce battle for customers going on around the picturesque West Lake and its neighboring landmarks.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Offering the sun and the moon * 
5 November 2009
Shanghai Daily

HANGZHOU is best known for its West Lake, but many people tend to forget the city's other body of water - the Qianjiang River, known for its spectacular tides.

Qianjiang New Town, the area near the river on the other side of the city, has been getting increased exposure in recent years.

Like Shanghai's Pudong New Area, this area has been planned as a financial center for the city and Zhejiang Province, and as with Pudong there's spectacular architecture.

The most awe-inspiring is the vast sun-moon complex, with an 18-story golden ball representing the sun and a silver crescent representing the moon.

The exterior has been completed and work on the interior is underway.

The idea is to compare development of Hangzhou and Qianjiang New Town to the glorious celestial bodies.

"The iconic construction, the rising sun and the moon, will put Hangzhou on the international map, attracting people not only to see the wonderful national heritage of the city, but also the modern and innovative part," says Rob Spiekerman, general manager of InterContinental Hangzhou, a five-star international hotel contained in the golden ball. It's expected to open next year.

The golden ball is the Hangzhou International Conference Center, said to be the largest planned in China, and the crescent-shaped Hangzhou Grand Theater.

Attached to the conference center and inside the ball, the InterContinental Hangzhou will have nearly 400 rooms and large and advanced conference facilities.

The grand ballroom, 2,000 square meters without pillars, can accommodate more than 1,000 guests for all kinds of international meetings. It can be divided into smaller units for smaller events. The hotel offers 26 other meeting rooms.

It also offers a state-of-the-art video conference room and a TV broadcasting room. All meeting rooms use natural lighting and some have private gardens for events such as weddings or anniversaries.

Spiekerman, who has worked extensively in Europe, tells Shanghai Daily he has wanted to work in China.

Arriving seven months ago, Spiekerman traveled around the country and fell in love with Hangzhou, "a financial heart with beautiful scenery and rich culture."

"I'm very excited with the project, not only for its distinguished architecture, but also for the potential of the market, with daily developments," says Spiekerman. He now devotes his time to solving the various challenges posed by the exterior curvature of the hotel, which occupies part of the ball.

The hotel will have around 400 rooms with floor-to-ceiling windows that offer panoramic view of the Qianjiang River and the scenic city.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be a single pedestrian in the entire city!

It will be interesting to see how civic life blooms in China's rebuilt cities. All these new areas look so dead, they must be ghost towns at night.


----------



## ilovecz (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, since Hangzhou city center is a very established area for shopping and entertainment. I think this new CBD will be just an office park for a very long time.



city_thing said:


> There doesn't seem to be a single pedestrian in the entire city!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how civic life blooms in China's rebuilt cities. All these new areas look so dead, they must be ghost towns at night.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

i wouldnt worry mate










Those areas are dead because most of the streets around are still construction zones


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow! Speechless looking at these beautiful projects in Hangchow!


----------



## ilovecz (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, attracting people is never a problem for cities in China. This area is designed specifically to keep the people away so that office workers can have a quiet working environment. In China quiet & clean==good & unique. Bustling==old fashioned & just like everywhere else.

BTW, the picture is Nanjing Road of Shanghai



the spliff fairy said:


> i wouldnt worry mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Diseño final del estadio olímpico de Hangzhou, 80.000 plazas. De NBBJ.













































http://worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=13876


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

hats off to my fellow Chinese, stunning stadium! Bravo Hangzhou!


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Blaaa aa a!*



bans said:


> truly?


Not to these wooly guys/gals. As a matter of fact, they don't need no stinkin' flower stadium (btw, this is the actual site under construction). :lol:


panoramio.com
















panoramio.com


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

wow, thats a really gorgeous stadium! :drool:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

CITIC Bank by David Nelson (Foster & Partners). 99m, 20 floors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China Second-Tier City Office Vacancy to Rise on Overbuilding, CBRE Says *
By Bloomberg News - Mar 29, 2011 

Business Exchange Buzz up! Digg Print Email China’s office vacancy may rise in some of the country’s less affluent cities as developers overbuild, driving rents down “over the next two to three years,” the world’s biggest commercial property broker said. 

“The challenge is there will be a timing mismatch,” Chris Brooke, chief executive office for Greater China at New York- based CB Richard Ellis Inc., said in an interview in Beijing. “In some second-tier cities, you may have 10 to 15 buildings being built simultaneously and that’s not going to be sustainable in terms of the short-term demand.” 

Countrywide home-price curbs and local governments’ plans to develop business districts in so-called second-tier cities are luring developers away from residential development, as well as from the biggest metropolitan areas including Shanghai and Beijing. Commercial real estate investment in China jumped 42 percent last year from 2009, according to Cushman & Wakefield Inc., the biggest closely held property services company. 

Hangzhou, Tianjin, Nanjing and Ningbo may be among cities where there may be rising vacancies and falling rents, Brooke said. First-tier cities include wealthier Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou in southern China, according to China’s National Bureau of Statistics. The second tier includes provincial capitals such as Chengdu and Wuhan and the third includes smaller cities. 

China will be home to 44 percent of skyscrapers being built globally in the next six years, underscoring concerns that excessive investment will lead to a sharp economic slowdown, Barclays Plc’s Hong Kong-based analyst Andrew Lawrence said in a January report. 

‘Significant Gain’ 
Soho China Ltd. (410), the biggest developer in Beijing’s central business district, said earlier this month commercial property prices in China may see “a significant gain” that will help draw more investors. Even so, the company said it has no plans to expand into second-tier cities. 

Some new office building in second-tier cities “are going to be empty,” Andy Zhang, managing director for China at Cushman & Wakefield, said in an interview. “It’ll be a big waste. We’re worried about some local governments’ plans of building financial centers or metropolis.” 

China this year raised the minimum down payment for second-home purchases and introduced taxes on residential properties in Shanghai and Chongqing. Beijing and Shanghai also announced restrictions on home purchases last month, responding to measures imposed by the central government.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> *China Second-Tier City Office Vacancy to Rise on Overbuilding, CBRE Says *
> By Bloomberg News - Mar 29, 2011
> 
> Business Exchange Buzz up! Digg Print Email China’s office vacancy may rise in some of the country’s less affluent cities as developers overbuild, driving rents down “over the next two to three years,” the world’s biggest commercial property broker said.
> ...


They have been saying this crap for years. Bubble this Bubble that!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hangzhou to play a role in a new round of development*
China Daily
Updated: 2011-06-01 08:26

When the government of Zhejiang is talking about developing a "marine economy", Hangzhou - the province's capital - is expected to have an adequate role to play in this new round of growth.

Almost a hub for everything - politics, culture, education, manufacturing and services - in the province, Hangzhou lacks an important thing for developing a marine economy - a big seaport.

Although at the estuary of the Qiantang River, Hangzhou is not likely to build a big port because of the severely silted coast.

But this does not mean it cannot build a marine economy in the future.

The marine economy is not limited to port transportation - it covers a wide range of fields from agriculture, manufacturing and services.

According the city's five-year development plan for 2011-2015, Hangzhou will put its emphasis on such sectors as research of marine sciences and technologies, manufacturing of marine equipment, marine biotechnologies and medicines, comprehensive use of seawater and marine-related services.

In marine research, the city has a number of leading institutions including the Second Marine Research Institute of China and the Hangzhou Seawater Treatment Research and Development Center - a professional institute for seawater desalination.

Hangzhou also has a number of competitive enterprises in marine equipment manufacturing.

For instance, the Hangzhou Qianjin Gearbox Group is the nation's leading producer of gearboxes used in ships and vessels. Its products now take up 65 percent of market share in China and more than 70 percent in Southeast Asia.

The Zhonggao Engines Co Ltd is a newly established company in Hangzhou Economic and Technological Development Zone, mainly producing large-capacity engines for ocean-going vessels.

Seeing the mounting number of orders since the last half of 2010, Shi Qingzhe, board chairman of Zhonggao, said he is optimistic about his company and the industry.

"Basic facilities (like our products) is necessary for developing a marine economy," he said, adding that the investment in engine production can account for the one-fifth of the total investment in developing a marine economy.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Intercontinental Hotel Hangzhou, what a beauty!

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...erContinental_Hangzhou-Hangzhou_Zhejiang.html

Cool interior pics...

Thought it was a theatre, opera house or something similar when I was in Hangzhou during summer, but I was wrong!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Hotel and Office Complex Project in Hangzhou's Xintiandi Area*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Gateway Tower in Hangzhou's Gongshu District*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Based Architect Wang Shu Gave lecture in Harvards Graduate School of Design about the connections between his works and the landscape beauty of his city Hangzhou.*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

woooooooooooow good job little universe! Nice infos


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport Terminal 3 Updates*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

The Airport Terminal 3 is conceptually and visually disappointing. I hope it is cheap to build and maintain :lol:.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A worker works in a construction site in Xiaoshan District, Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 29, 2014. Hangzhou will lift the ban on buying a second home in Xiaoshan and Yuhang districts starting Tuesday, according to Hangzhou Housing Security and Management Bureau. The ban is also lifted for buyers purchasing a house more than 140 square meters in downtown areas, according to the bureau. So far, around 20 regions, mostly second- and third-tier cities where inventories are high, have lifted or eased bans on ownership of more than one home, imposed in early 2011 as a tool to cool the property market. (Xinhua/Wang Dingchang) 










Riders pass by newly-built apartments in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 29, 2014. Hangzhou will lift the ban on buying a second home in Xiaoshan and Yuhang districts starting Tuesday, according to Hangzhou Housing Security and Management Bureau. The ban is also lifted for buyers purchasing a house more than 140 square meters in downtown areas, according to the bureau. So far, around 20 regions, mostly second- and third-tier cities where inventories are high, have lifted or eased bans on ownership of more than one home, imposed in early 2011 as a tool to cool the property market. (Xinhua/Wang Dingchang) 










Newly-built apartments are seen in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 29, 2014. Hangzhou will lift the ban on buying a second home in Xiaoshan and Yuhang districts starting Tuesday, according to Hangzhou Housing Security and Management Bureau. The ban is also lifted for buyers purchasing a house more than 140 square meters in downtown areas, according to the bureau. So far, around 20 regions, mostly second- and third-tier cities where inventories are high, have lifted or eased bans on ownership of more than one home, imposed in early 2011 as a tool to cool the property market. (Xinhua/Wang Dingchang)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hangzhou Bay zone revitalizing the region *
9 December 2014
China Daily _Excerpt_










Driving around Hangzhou Bay New Zone, with its large areas of factory facilities, high-rise office buildings and residential properties dotted among a network of far-stretching highways, it is hard to imagine that just a few years ago this was little more than a foreshore that drew scant outside attention.

Now the wild seaside area has been transformed into a national-level development zone, and a growth engine for Ningbo, in the northeast of Zhejiang province.

But all this would not have been possible without the completion of the Hangzhou Bay Cross-sea Bridge, which now crosses the bay that separates the southern bank of Shanghai from the northwestern edges of Ningbo.

The 36-kilometer-long structure, the world's longest cross-sea bridge when it was finished in 2008, cut the distance between Ningbo and Shanghai to a two-hour drive and transformed Hangzhou Bay into an "enclosed lake" within the Yangtze River Delta, China's most dynamic economic hub.

But despite the massive achievement of building the bridge, the people of Ningbo still longed for something new.

So in early 2010, two development zones in Cixi county were merged to create the Hangzhou Bay New Zone, which ushered in a new industrial era for the area.

Cixi used to be the terminus for Ningbo. But after the bridge was built it became very much the moment when Ningbo was integrated with Shanghai. New business investment projects have since flocked in, changing the landscape of the 353-square-kilometer zone.
*********************************

In the first 10 months of this year, local industrial output grew 29 percent year-on-year to reach 81 billion yuan. Shanghai Volkswagen invested 11.7 billion yuan in the first phase of the project and plans another 19 billion yuan for the second.

Besides the automotive industry, the zone is also planning to attract the general aviation industry, with likely investment expected to add further output value of more than 100 billion yuan. Several projects are already under discussion.

The zone also plans to develop three industrial sub-areas, each with tens of billions of yuan of output value, targeting intelligent electronics, new high-performance materials and advanced equipment manufacturers. And it is cultivating areas that will focus on the cultural leisure and life and health industries, too, aiming to attract tens of millions of travelers every year.

*********************************


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*McDonald's opens in historic home, with Starbucks in annex*
China Daily _Excerpt_
2015-11-18 










A McDonald's cafe opened in the old home of former Taiwan leader Chiang Ching-kuo in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, last week.

The house, built in 1931, is located in Hangzhou's West Lake Scenic Area. Chiang, son of former Kuomintang leader Chiang Kai-shek, and his family lived there from October to November 1948. It consists of two buildings, each with two stories.

The annex of the house was turned into a Starbucks coffeehouse two months ago.

In January, the scenic area's environmental protection bureau released its approval of McDonald's application. The venue, a McCafe, sells mainly coffee and desserts.

The newly opened cafe is decorated with posters and pictures telling the story of its former owners.

Demos Chiang, grandson of the former leader, wrote on his Sina Weibo blog that he questioned whether it is right to open a McDonald's in the house.

"I had undertaken the decoration of the old residence in Hangzhou," he wrote. "However, when I learned that they are opening a McDonald's restaurant and the client only wanted me to provide pictures of my late grandfather, I withdrew from the case."

Rong Yuzhong, secretary-general of Hangzhou Ancient Capital Culture Research Association, said that it was inappropriate to commercialize famous people's old homes.

"The old houses around the West Lake are inseparable parts of the lake as a world cultural heritage. Protection should always come first," he said.

"To maximize the houses' social and cultural influences, government should preserve them properly and open them to the public to visit as museums," he said.

Liu Haisheng, an official with the Zhejiang Provincial Government Offices Administration, which holds the property rights to the house, said that apart from the building itself, there were no traces of the Chiang family left to be protected.

"They lived in the house for only one month and almost nothing about them was left because many people moved in and out after them, so it is meaningless to turn it into an exhibition house," he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Factory closed in bid to curb air pollution *
5 January 2016
Shanghai Daily 









_Ta Kung Pao_ 

HANGZHOU Iron & Steel Group, the city’s largest steelmaker, shut its principal factory complex in Banshan in Yuhang District as part of city efforts to improve air quality.

The company said it will consolidate its operations at its alternate site in the coastal city of Ningbo. Several thousand workers at the Banshan factory will be relocated or take early retirement. 

The factory closure at the end of last month is expected to remove 7,000 tons of sulfur dioxide, 3,400 tons of oxynitrides and 3,000 tons of soot from the air over the next few years.

In 2014, the latest data available, Hangzhou recorded 154 days of hazardous haze, mostly caused by factories and vehicle emissions. The steelmaker was listed as one of the major culprits of air pollution in a municipal environmental plan that came into effect last May.

The closure of the factory comes amid a sharp downturn in China’s steel industry, caused by a slower economy and overproduction.

Hangzhou Steel was established in 1957 as part of China’s ambitious program to develop heavy industry. The state-owned company later expanded into other industries, such as real estate, tourism, logistics and mining. By the end of 2014, the group had 40 sub-companies with assets of more than 64 billion yuan (US$9.86 billion), ranking it 58th among China’s top 500 manufacturers.

Zhejiang Province’s steelmaking operations were mainly centered in Banshan and Ningbo. The Banshan site had the capacity to produce more than 4 million tons of high-quality steel a year, accounting for 99.5 percent of the group’s steelmaking.

Demand for steel shrank 5.2 percent in the first eight months of 2015, leaving the nation’s steelmakers with losses estimated at 18 billion yuan. The Banshan factory showed a loss of 409 million yuan.

The company suspended share trading from October 19, 2015 amid significant asset restructuring.

Hangzhou Steel has said it will move toward a more environmentally responsible mode of operation in the future.

Part of its Banshan site, which is not far from the Banshan National Forest Park, will return to local government control. There is talk it may be turned into an industrial tourism destination, akin to the present-day Phoenix Creative Park that was rejuvenated from an old cement factory.

The area already has a central park covering more than 30,000 square meters and is home to an international school. Plans call for Metro Line 4 to be extended to the site and a bus station hub is already under construction in the area.

The factory closure was welcome by local residents, who complained about the foul air it created. It also has been a boon to Banshan’s real estate market. Developers are exploring possibilities for residential and commercial opportunities. Hangzhou Steel real estate affiliates Ziyuan and Dongling are expected to be involved in any development projects.

The government hasn’t issued any urban renewal plan yet for the area. Industry insiders said the old factory site also might be considered for a new zone specializing in logistics services.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Gate Towers Will Welcome All to Hangzhou




> Ground has broken on the future tallest towers in Hangzhou, the Zhejiang Gate Towers. Upon completion, these twin towers will be 280 metres in height, which is 22 metres higher than the city’s current tallest tower. Designed by LAVA — the Laboratory for Visionary Architecture — the Zhejiang Gate Towers were planned to serve as an iconic gateway landmark to the city of Hangzhou, due to their proximity to a major interchange and bridge. The developers for the project are the Shimao Property Group.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

http://skyrisecities.com/news/2016/06/gate-towers-will-welcome-all-hangzhou


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

The city of the twins. The thread on gaoloumi is from 2012, but today, after years has pics, perhaps is preparation start.

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=466670&extra=page=1&page=1

*Hangzhou New World Global Center* | 278m-320m * | 70 floor |










*by wz20101951*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Renovations give old communities new life*
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_
November 16, 2016









_Zhongshan Road S.-Shiwukui Lane_

DOWNTOWN Hangzhou is dotted with a multitude of old buildings and communities which have clung to their traditional character despite the modernization and development that continues to sweep the city.

Over the years, some traditional neighborhoods and enclaves have been restored and turned into tourist attractions. Others though have fallen into near collapse through years of neglect.

The government of Hangzhou has restored residential buildings in 21 communities around the city this year. Before the year is over, it hopes to finish restoration efforts on five others, including those on Qiafengli, Hubiancun and Yuanfu Lane.

Today, Shanghai Daily draws attention to three restored older neighborhoods filled with fascinating stories. Here, one can get a glimpse of both the city’s history and the diverging destinies of its traditional communities.

The Qiafengli community sits apart from the noise and crowds of nearby West Lake. It is located at the crossroads of Kaiyuan Road and Liuying Lane. Comprised of a cluster of shikumen — traditional stone-gate lane communities — built in the 1920s, these two-story structures feature Anglo-American terraces and high brick walls which add a historic flavor to Kaiyuan Road.

At the beginning of the 1950s, a local merchant donated his private theater to the government. But with no troupe available, there were no performances. To enrich the lives of the local people, the government brought over Yueju Opera performers from Shanghai, and established a troupe in Qiafengli.

Over recent years, Qiafengli has gradually become surrounded by modern constructions, while the neighboring Shaohua Lane has also been hit by partial demolition. Compared with elegant roads nearby, Shaohua Lane was less eye-catching and had fewer inhabitants, making it a candidate for being torn down.

Not all of the area’s older houses are gone, however. Lu Weizhao’s Former Residence and several Hangzhou style bungalows still remain. Lu was a renowned educator, painter and calligrapher.

According to government plans, Lu’s house will be restored along with the remained bungalows. Now, Qiafengli and Shaohua Lane are both being rebuilt. Construction is expected to be finished soon.

More : http://www.shanghaidaily.com/city-s...s-give-old-communities-new-life/shdaily.shtml


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* New transport plans*
Shanghai Daily 
December 12, 2016










HANGZHOU plans to construct a middle-ring road and a third runway at Xiaoshan International airport to ease traffic congestion.

With a total length of 188 kilo*meters, the middle-ring road will be composed of three parts and connect with several expressways. After completion, it will be a major component of Hangzhou’s highway network, and serve as the second ring between Raocheng Expressway and no. 2 Raocheng Expressway, which is under construction.

At Xiaoshan International airport, plans for a third runway are on the table as the number of passengers at the airport is expected to reach 41.5 million annually by 2020. The number of passengers in the first half of this year reached 15.3 mil*lion, and the total number for 2016 is expected to exceed 30 million.

The third runway is expected to begin construction before 2022 and be put into operation in 2025.

Hangzhou is also actively push*ing forward the construction of the third phase of Metro Line 1 and Metro Line 7. Both lines will have stops at Xiaoshan airport.

According to the plan, the third phase of Metro Line 1 starts at Jiangbin Station in Xiasha area and runs along gangcheng avenue and Linhong Road S., both under plan, and reaches Xiaoshan airport.

Metro Line 7 starts from Wushan Square Station, travels through Xiaoshan airport and reaches Jiangdong no. 2 Road after crossing Shangcheng, Jianggan, Binjiang and Xiaoshan districts.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Help!! What is this project? Its really nice and tall.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

[/url]



























https://www.behance.net/gallery/58001347/_


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

The One


























[/url]








































































https://www.archdaily.com/881970/the-one-gad


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Hangzhou Phoenix Creative Building



























http://www.archdaily.com/788042/hangzhou-phoenix-creative-building-gad-greentown-design


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/201


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/182


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/185


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/271


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/198


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/125


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/115


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/8


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/269


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Metropolis 79


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/230


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/14


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/164


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

http://www.thape.com/cn/case/jianzhu/176


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Blue Patio*

Project Source: owner request
Project Overview: newly built 
Location:Hangzhou, Zhejiang
Design/Deliver: 2004/2014
GFA: 382,000M2






















































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=212


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Melodious Manor*

Location:Hangzhou,Zhejiang
Design/Deliver: 2012/2015
GFA: 77,000M2 aboveground 49,000 M2 underground
Landscape Design：DAHD








































































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=211


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Camphorwood*

Design/Deliver: 2009/2014
GFA: 235000 M2































































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Class.asp?ClassID=21


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Magnolia Garden, Shaoxing*

Client: Zhejiang Developing Greentown Real Estate Development Limited.
Source: commissioned
Implement: new
Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang
Design / Completion: 2005 / 2009
GFA: 78,000 M2
Project Director: He Jun,Wang Lan
Architects: Wang Chi, Dong Hui























































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=54


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*The Azure Qiantang, a Luxury Collection Hotel*

Client: Hangzhou Greentown Haiqi Real Estate Development Ltd.
Source: commissioned
Implement: new
Location: Hangzhou,Zhejiang
Design/ Completion: 2007/2014
GFA: 37060 M2
Landscape Design: LIFESCAPES
Interior Design: PIERRE-YVES ROCHON






















































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=193


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Rose Garden Fuchun*

Location: Zhejiang
Design/ Completion: 2010- 2014
GFA: 425700 M2































































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Class.asp?ClassID=21


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gdalandison Commerce Plaza*

Location: Zhejiang
Design/ Completion: 2009- present
GFA: 189424 M2





































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Class.asp?ClassID=21


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Xizi International Center*

Client: Hangzhou Baida Properties Co., Ltd.
Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang
Design/ Completion: 2009/ present
GFA: 276，000M2
Associate Architects: KPF, USA
Architecture Design: Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates PC (KPF), USA
Mechanical Design: Meinhardt (China) 































































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=14


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Top Noble Courtyard*

Location: Hangzhou,Zhejiang
Design/Deliver: 2009/2013
GFA: 136800 M2




















































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=188


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Sweet Osmanthus*

Client: Zhejiang Greentown Real Estate Development Limited.
Location: Zhejiang
Design / Completion: 2006/2010
GFA: 160,000 M2
Landscape Design: HCZ Landscape Design, USA












































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=57


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gong Yuan Buildin*

Gross floor area 123,000 m²
Construction period 2003-2005



















http://www.gmp-architekten.com/projects.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Phoenix Swallow*

Client: Hangzhou Time Real Estate Development Co., Ltd.
Source: commissioned	
Implement: new 
Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang
Design/ Completion: 2009 / present
GFA: 91,326 M2













































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=39


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Majestic Mansion*

Client: Zhejiang Developing Greentown Real Estate Development Limited.
Source: commissioned
Implement: new
Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang
Design / Completion: 2005 / 2009
GFA: 78,000 M2














































http://www.goa.com.cn/en//Show/Detail.asp?ArticleID=40


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 情绪堆栈 on 500px

^^

@A Chicagoan 
What are those high-rises U/C at Hangzhou's Wulin Square Area (武林广场)?
Do we have a thread for them in SSC?



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by LST on 500px








by LST on 500px







*New Developments by the Ancinet Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal - 京杭运河沿线新发展项目*
Gongshu District, Inner North Hangzhou








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px








by 情绪堆栈 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century City - 杭州钱江世纪城*
Between Binjiang & Xiaoshan Districts, South Hangzhou








by 行百八里 on 500px








by 行百八里 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心







*








by 不会拍照的李同学 on 500px








by 不会拍照的李同学 on 500px








by ©Cai23 on 500px








by LIUKUN on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Future Technology City - 杭州未来科技城*
Yuhang District, West Hangzhou








by JCGGG on 500px








by 150****8611 on 500px








by BothBin📷 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century City - 杭州钱江世纪城*
Between Binjiang & Xiaoshan Districts, South Hangzhou








by kentil on 500px








by CHEN on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px








by cansnow  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*








by Mr吴 on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 千千万万个我 on 500px









by JAYVEEHO on 500px








by JAYVEEHO on 500px








by 凉风吹抚 on 500px








by 追风筝的人 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiasha Area - 杭州下沙*
Qiantang District, East Hangzhou








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Lake Lakeside Shopping Precinct - 西湖 湖滨商圈*
It is one of the most famous upscale shopping districts in China








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiasha Area - 杭州下沙*
Qiantang District, East Hangzhou

Xiasha is a major Industrial Zone (下沙经济开发区) and a University Town (下沙大学城)









by JAYVEEHO on 500px








by JAYVEEHO on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiuxi Villas in SW Hangzhou - 杭州 九溪别墅区*
Those leafy suburbs in western part of Hangzhou are known as *"China's Beverly Hills"*








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Living Enviroment of Hangzhou - 人居杭州*
The Old Chinese Proverb:
"Born in Suzhou, Live in Hangzhou" - "生在苏州, 住在杭州"








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px








by pianoyao on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qiangjiang New CBD - 钱江新城*
Shangcheng District, Inner East Hangzhou








by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px








by 辉在云端 on 500px








by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px








by LST  on 500px








by 梓皓 on 500px








by 等风 on 500px








by 等风 on 500px








by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px








by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> @A Chicagoan
> What are those high-rises U/C at Hangzhou's Wulin Square Area (武林广场)?
> Do we have a thread for them in SSC?


Sorry, I have no idea!  I would go through the Gaoloumi threads for all Hangzhou projects but I'm too lazy right now...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiaoshan Airport Terminal 4 is Taking Shape - 杭州萧山机场4号航站楼初现雄姿*













2021.11.10








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*

























































































originally posted by @A Chicagoan on








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m |...


South plot 320 + 300 + 2 x 213 m 2021-12-01 by 847003960




www.skyscrapercity.com


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted by @mark198307 on
*HANGZHOU | Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | T/O*




















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Grand Canal Sports Park - 杭州运河体育公园*
















by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Yungu (or Cloud Computing Valley) Under Construction - 建设中的杭州云谷*
West Hangzhou

Home to Alibaba, NetEase & dozens of other emerging IT companies, Hangzhou is one of the IT industry centers of China









by JCGGG on 500px








by JCGGG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Westlake University** (Yungu Campus Phase I) - 西湖大学(云谷校区一期)*
Westlake University is a newly founded Elite Private Research University based in Hangzhou (the 1st of its kind in China)
















by ShalLwe on 500px








by ShalLwe on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station Construction Updates - 杭州西站 建设近况*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536023356100706309








by 春江冬鱼 on 500px








by 春江冬鱼 on 500px


Originally posted by @A Chicagoan on








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou West Railway Station Hub | 400m |...


just for curiosity: wuhan has already a building in the same style :love: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wuhan-puyang-building-263m-58-fl-u-c.2289888/page-2




www.skyscrapercity.com












by 847003960 on Gaoloumi




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Greenland Central Plaza - 杭州绿地中央广场*








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally posted by @mark198307 on
*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O*








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O


I think other way: it is a pity that it is not thickier 😭 😁




www.skyscrapercity.com













By 随风 (aka mark198307 on SSC) from Gaoloumi.com



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally posted by @mark198307 on
*HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | T/O*








HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft...


May 16: 月照大江 by 清茶 on 500px.com




www.skyscrapercity.com












By 随风 (aka mark198307 on SSC) from Gaoloumi.com



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*
South Hangzhou








by 漓江 on 500px








by wtfitsme on 500px






*Yuhang District - 余杭区*
West Hangzhou








by 躺眼摄影-阿杰 175 5729 3579 on 500px





*Linping District - 临平区*
NE Hangzhou








by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px








by 137****6094 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Historical Xiaohe Straight Street Redevelopment - 小河直街 历史街区 改造工程*








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Reconstructed Xiangji Temple - 重建的香积寺 (始建于北宋)*
The Temple was first built in the 10th Century during Song Dynasty
*







*
by 心锐志远 on 500px








by 心锐志远 on 500px








by nidhogg on 500px








by nidhogg on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Wencun Village Redevelopment - 富阳文村 更新改造*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou

The redevelopment was presided by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Architecture Prize* winning Architect Wang Shu (王澍)









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Ancient Wencun Village Redevelopment - 富阳文村 更新改造*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou

The redevelopment was presided by Hangzhou-based *Pritzker Architecture Prize* winning Architect Wang Shu (王澍)









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的杭州钱江世纪城*








by XueMian168 on 500px








by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px




​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Aedas Unveils the Design of the Hangzhou Yun He Wan International Tourism and Leisure Complex in China.








































































Aedas Unveils the Design of the Hangzhou Yun He Wan International Tourism and Leisure Complex in China


Aedas has unveiled the design of the Hangzhou Yun He Wan International Tourism and Leisure Complex in Hangzhou, China.




www.archdaily.com




*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Wu Family's Compound at Yueguan Laneway after Revamp - 明代 岳官巷 吴宅 更新改造*
It is now the location of Hangzhou Local Culture and History Research Institute (杭州文史馆)








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Wu Family's Compound at Yueguan Laneway after Revamp - 明代 岳官巷 吴宅 更新改造*
It is now the location of Hangzhou Local Culture and History Research Institute (杭州文史馆)








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px








by 耳东陈的炜 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Qianjiang CBD 22-07-09, the building under construction in the center is 280 meter Hangzhou International Center








钱江新城 by 鸡蛋菌 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianmuli Complex Designed by Renzo Piano - 伦佐·皮亚诺 杭州天目里*








by 134****3002 on 500px








by 134****3002 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Westlake University** (Yungu Campus Phase I) - 西湖大学(云谷校区一期)*
Westlake University is a newly founded Elite Private Research University based in Hangzhou (the 1st of its kind in China)
















by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px








by 理想三旬_xb on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Li-Ning Sports Park - 杭州李宁体育公园*

















by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px








by 竹光 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China National Archives of Publications and Culture (Hangzhou) - 王澍 中国国家版本馆(杭州)*
It was designed by Hangzhou-based Pritzker Prize Winning architect Wang Shu (王澍)








by -zq-  on 500px








by -zq-  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China National Archives of Publications and Culture (Hangzhou) - 王澍 中国国家版本馆(杭州)*
It was designed by Hangzhou-based Pritzker Prize Winning architect Wang Shu (王澍)








by 认识杭州 on 500px









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px









by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*China National Archives of Publications and Culture (Hangzhou) - 王澍 中国国家版本馆(杭州)*
It was designed by Hangzhou-based Pritzker Prize Winning architect Wang Shu (王澍)








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by Angela.c on 500px








by XueMian168 on 500px








by 项小楠要读书 on 500px








by 一介草民（喻跃生） on 500px








by 春江冬鱼 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou West Railway Station is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州西站*








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 杭州老袁 on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by Neal on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by 对头_TM我就是潘子 on 500px








by Neal on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zhejiang University** Children's Hospital - 浙江大学 儿童医院*
Being a member of the elite C9 League (China's Ivy League), Zhejiang University is one of the top-ranked universities in China
















by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的杭州钱江世纪城*








by 小增辉 on 500px








by 【李電池】 on 500px








by 【李電池】 on 500px








by 【李電池】 on 500px








by 一介草民（喻跃生） on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binjiang District - 滨江区*
South Hangzhou
*







*
by ShellPhoto on 500px








by 白乃 on 500px






*Alibaba Group**'s Xixi Headquarters - 阿里巴巴 西溪总部*
West Hangzhou

Alibaba is the Hangzhou-based Chinese IT Giant
















by EpicHao on 500px






*Jinsha Lake at Xiasha - 下沙 金沙湖*
East Hangzhou








by 木之秋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou New CBD(s) Along the Qiantang River - 钱江两岸 杭州新城*








by 彳亍 on 500px








by 张白兔 on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Xiaoshan International Airport** T4 is Near Completion - 即将完工的杭州萧山机场 T4







*








by XueMian168 on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by fiyeje on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 林员外Relynn on 500px








by 灰色的色猫 on 500px



​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Zaha Hadid Architects Wins the Competition to Design the Hangzhou International Sports Centre in China.*

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...hangzhou-international-sports-centre-in-china
















































































Zaha Hadid Architects Wins the Competition to Design the Hangzhou International Sports Centre in China


Zaha Hadid Architects has been announced as the winner of the competition to design the new Hangzhou International Sports Centre.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine (Dingqiao Branch) - 杭州中医院(丁桥院区)*








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Additions to the Hangzhou **Sir **Run Run Shaw Hospital** -** 杭州邵逸夫医院扩建工程*
Run Run Shaw (邵逸夫) was a Hong Kong entertainment mogul and philanthropist of Zhejiang origin.
He was the main patron of this hospital which was named after him.








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*2022 Asian Games** Venues in Hangzhou - 杭州 2022亚运会场馆*
The Games were originally scheduled to take place from 10 to 25 September 2022, but the event was postponed due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
The new dates were announced to be from 23 September to 8 October 2023.










Huanglong (or Yellow Dragon) Sports Centre - 黄龙体育中心








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px




The Grand Canal Sports Park - 运河体育公园








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by 墨染流年 on 500px





Hangzhou Esports Centre - 杭州电竞中心








by 小宝XIAOBAO on 500px





City North Sports Park - 城北体育公园








by EpicHao on 500px





Linping District Sports Centre - 临平体育中心








by 134****3002 on 500px





Hangzhou Olympic Sports Centre - 杭州奥体中心








by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px








by -zq- on 500px








by 风灵映像phanline on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by van on 500px



​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ASPECT Studios Wins Competition to Design Alibaba’s Xixi Campus in Hangzhou, China.*

ASPECT Studios won the international design competition for Alibaba’s Headquarters (Park C) Campus Project in Hangzhou, in the Zhejiang province. Based on the “BioHabiNet” concept, ASPECT's proposal focuses on an interconnected network of layered biodiversity, sustainable water systems, and community-orientated workplaces. The Xixi Campus will host over 30,000 Alibaba staff and aims to become a precedent for further corporate parks in support of China’s carbon-neutral target for 2060.





































ASPECT Studios Wins Competition to Design Alibaba’s Xixi Campus in Hangzhou, China


ASPECT Studios won the international design competition for Alibaba’s Headquarters (Park C) Campus Project in Hangzhou to host over 30,000 workers




www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xiaohe Park At Night After Upgrade - 改造后的小河公园夜景*
It was converted from an old industrial area








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunsong Library Owned by Jin Yong (Louis Cha Leung-yun) - 金庸 云松书舍*
Jin Yong donated his private Yunsong Library to Hangzhou City Council in 1996, it is now a public library.
Jin Yong was a famous Hong Kong-based Wuxia novelist and essayist of Zhejiang origin.








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yunsong Library Owned by Jin Yong (Louis Cha Leung-yun) - 金庸 云松书舍*
Jin Yong donated his private Yunsong Library to Hangzhou City Council in 1996, it is now a public library.
Jin Yong was a famous Hong Kong-based Wuxia novelist and essayist of Zhejiang origin.








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Public Library at the **Ancient Town of Longmen** - 富阳区 龙门古镇图书馆*
Fuyang District, Suburban Hangzhou








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px








by 认识杭州 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianjiang Century CBD Under Construction - 建设中的钱江世纪城*








by simbaxyk on 500px








by simbaxyk on 500px








by simbaxyk on 500px








by simbaxyk on 500px








by simbaxyk on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Meilizhou Church - 美丽洲教堂*
It was designed by Japanese Architects Tsushima Design Studio 








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px








by 任宁昊 on 500px


​


----------

